# Shotgun barrel length



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

How big of a difference is the pattern on a 26" barrel vs. a 28"?


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

The pattern will depend more on the choke, ammo and range than it will on barrel length.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok maybe the better question would have been what are advantages/disadvantages over a 28" than a 26" 12 gauge for ducks/geese and turkeys?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Neither has a real advantage over the other. The 26 will be slightly easier to swing, but the 28 will give you a better follow-through. It is really more a matter of personal preference than anything else. I shoot both lengths, and can miss just as well with either.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

The difference is generally around 1 oz.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loke said:


> Neither has a real advantage over the other. The 26 will be slightly easier to swing, but the 28 will give you a better follow-through. It is really more a matter of personal preference than anything else. I shoot both lengths, and can miss just as well with either.


I give this a vote for best answer 8)

Barrel length is generally selected more so for purpose rather than your initial idea. So I would likely choose a shorter barreled shotgun for hunting in the woods and for upland hunts. But for waterfowl, I would choose a longer barreled shotgun to help with follow though since some ducks can really be moving fast. This would also be the reasoning behind sporting clays shotguns having longer barrels.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> > Neither has a real advantage over the other. The 26 will be slightly easier to swing, but the 28 will give you a better follow-through. It is really more a matter of personal preference than anything else. I shoot both lengths, and can miss just as well with either.
> ...


exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> [quote="Bax*":10p1e8q6]
> 
> 
> Loke said:
> ...


exactly what I was going to say.[/quote:10p1e8q6]

+ one more. Spot on. I would only add that a longer barrel has a longer sight plain and a little less pointing error. I have interchangeable barrels for my Winchester 1300. One is only 22 inches that I usually keep an IC choke on that I use mostly for forest grouse in the trees because it swings and handles quicker and a 26 inch one that I usually keep a Mod. choke on for most everything else.


----------

